# IBM WebSphere Message Broker V7.0, System Administration



## jackz (Jul 16, 2011)

*Exampdf* has released the latest 000-184 study materials. the detailed information is as follows:

IBM 000-184 Exam

Exam Number/Code: 000-184

Exam Name: IBM WebSphere Message Broker V7.0, System Administration

Questions and Answers: 102Q&amp;As

Updated: 07-13-2011

Want to get IBM WebSphere Message Broker V7.0, System Administration certification? Then go to exampdf to buy the study materials.


----------

